# 2014 water pump - Powertrain Warranty !!!!



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

My Gen 1 diesel water pump failed at almost exactly the same mileage. That 100K PT warranty is awesome for stuff like this, glad you still had coverage remaining!

Originally in my case, the dealership did not want to cover the timing belt/tensioner/idler. However, I was fortunate enough to have a mechanic that refused to do the water pump without also doing the timing belt.

He pointed to the GM service manual which specifies TB replacement if coolant contamination is observed (in my case the pump failed dramatically, spilling a couple quarts of coolant all over the timing belt and onto the ground). 

So, after the mechanic stated his case I was provided everything including the TB, Idler and Tensioner covered under PT warranty.

His argument was if he did the job without the TB and it later prematurely failed they’d be looking at a much more expensive engine replacement on their dime. 

It worked.

There are indeed some good GM mechanics out there...sometimes the challenge is finding service managers that will follow the mechanic’s advice.

Glad your daughter’s diesel’s back on the road and bonus you don’t have to do the TB again for another 100K.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

dieseldr said:


> Water pump started big leak on daughters 2014 Cruze (67000 miles).
> 
> 
> Her initial complaint was the radiator fan noise.
> ...



I'd be happy to come down there and work on yours if you come up here and work on mine - earlier it was about 15 degrees F.


----------



## J-Cruze14 (Aug 2, 2014)

Mine just turned over the exact same Mileage 67,000 miles and right on queue spotted coolant leaking. Mostly only notice puddles when its cooler outside, probably due to seal shrinkage with the temp. Unfortunately I will have to repair it myself because I'm just over the 5 year mark from the time of purchase. I would rather do the work myself anyways.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

I know the gassers have special coverage on the water pump, doesn't the diesels?

Water Pump Recall


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

They do not.

We only have about a month and a half before our PT warranty is up - so I don't imagine our transmission issue will be solved (it hasn't been present, though I'm sure it'll come back when it warms up - just after the warranty has gone away), nor will the water pump let go before its time for the timing belt replacement.


----------



## dasein (Mar 26, 2015)

Except for mine. Did the water pump, I fought them to a standstill on the timing belt and they relented after I told them to reassemble it with the old belt but that would be on them if anything went wrong... and then the mechanic left the cam bolts loose. So now I have a new cam, belt, tensioner, and so on.



Rivergoer said:


> My Gen 1 diesel water pump failed at almost exactly the same mileage. That 100K PT warranty is awesome for stuff like this, glad you still had coverage remaining!
> 
> Originally in my case, the dealership did not want to cover the timing belt/tensioner/idler. However, I was fortunate enough to have a mechanic that refused to do the water pump without also doing the timing belt.
> 
> ...


----------



## Drew's Cruze (Jul 31, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> My Gen 1 diesel water pump failed at almost exactly the same mileage. That 100K PT warranty is awesome for stuff like this, glad you still had coverage remaining!
> 
> Originally in my case, the dealership did not want to cover the timing belt/tensioner/idler. However, I was fortunate enough to have a mechanic that refused to do the water pump without also doing the timing belt.
> 
> ...


*EDIT: Sorry - just searched for water pump issues, didn't see this was on the Diesel forum.*


Good info to know, especially about the TB.

My bought-new 2015 1LT 1.4L has what appears to be a leaking water pump too. I'm still under 36k miles, but obviously over 3 years. I've read about extended warranties on the pump, and conflicting reports on the powertrain vs bumper to bumper for a water pump. I haven't taken it in yet, but I did call a different dealer with my VIN and inquired about the water pump issue - "Never heard of any problems or special warranty with that water pump." Of course. 

Still, I'll have to take it in to my usual place soon though; not sure how long they'll keep it. Glad my '99 Tacoma is still chugging along.


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

had the same happen at 87k miles and past my 6 year extended warranty on my 2014 Cruze diesel

except I never noticed the temp gauge move past normal, and only ever saw a few drips of oil and coolant on the floor in the garage. when I took it in to have it checked to see why it was leaking oil and coolant. they told me that the coolant and Radiator was completely empty. Also the oil was leaking from that stupid plastic oil sensor on the oil pan.

It was over $1200 to get the water pump, Timing belt, Accessory belt replaced.
They wanted $1100 to replace that sensor on the oil pan.

I had them do the water pump but I instead cleaned the sensor on the oil pan really well with degreaser and got some oil resistant Silicone and put it all around the sensor. I then changed the oil as I figured I probably got degreaser in the oil pan. It has not leaked since.

Then after about 1200 miles the stupid plastic oil cooler hose broke and dumped the coolant again. another $400 to replace that.

That is when I bought another vehicle. I still have the Cruze for long trips since I bought a Chevy Bolt EV


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

msav said:


> had the same happen at 87k miles and past my 6 year extended warranty on my 2014 Cruze diesel
> 
> except I never noticed the temp gauge move past normal, and only ever saw a few drips of oil and coolant on the floor in the garage. when I took it in to have it checked to see why it was leaking oil and coolant. they told me that the coolant and Radiator was completely empty. Also the oil was leaking from that stupid plastic oil sensor on the oil pan.
> 
> ...


How's that Bolt EV?


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

I actually love it. It is definitely different. The opposite of the diesel with regards to the turbo lag. Instant torque took some getting used to after driving the cruze for years.
I was spending $200 per month on diesel to drive 70 miles a day 5 days a week. I am spending $40 per month on electricity to drive the same distance.

I am able to put that extra $140 per month toward the Bolt car payment that makes it an even better deal.
I bought in early May and got 24k off the bolt in incentives.


----------



## sailurman (Sep 29, 2016)

msav said:


> I actually love it. It is definitely different. The opposite of the diesel with regards to the turbo lag. Instant torque took some getting used to after driving the cruze for years.
> I was spending $200 per month on diesel to drive 70 miles a day 5 days a week. I am spending $40 per month on electricity to drive the same distance.
> 
> I am able to put that extra $140 per month toward the Bolt car payment that makes it an even better deal.
> I bought in early May and got 24k off the bolt in incentives.


GM Battery Recall hit you yet?


----------



## msav (Apr 24, 2014)

Yep. I knew it was coming. It does not really effect me based on my usage. 72 miles per day.. However I did relocate my charger to the front of my garage so I can park outside and charge.


----------



## spromoscruz (11 mo ago)

msav said:


> had the same happen at 87k miles and past my 6 year extended warranty on my 2014 Cruze diesel
> 
> except I never noticed the temp gauge move past normal, and only ever saw a few drips of oil and coolant on the floor in the garage. when I took it in to have it checked to see why it was leaking oil and coolant. they told me that the coolant and Radiator was completely empty. Also the oil was leaking from that stupid plastic oil sensor on the oil pan.
> 
> ...


msav - What I've learned over the past 25 years with every manufacturer foreign and domestic is that if it's not covered under warranty - find a good independent mechanic and use them - will save you tons of money and also not have to pay for parts and labor on lots of stuff you may not need. Not sure if there are independents on EVs yet in your area like there are for combustion, but I'd practice the same principle there. The only reason any of my vehicles go into a dealer service bay is for warranty work... and if the dealer doesn't cover it, they are getting driven to a trusted mechanic for the work. No stealership maintenance work for me!


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

spromoscruz said:


> msav - What I've learned over the past 25 years with every manufacturer foreign and domestic is that if it's not covered under warranty - find a good independent mechanic and use them - will save you tons of money and also not have to pay for parts and labor on lots of stuff you may not need. Not sure if there are independents on EVs yet in your area like there are for combustion, but I'd practice the same principle there. The only reason any of my vehicles go into a dealer service bay is for warranty work... and if the dealer doesn't cover it, they are getting driven to a trusted mechanic for the work. No stealership maintenance work for me!


It works batter if you put an @ symbol in front of the name, kind of like a pager. @msav


----------

